# New User Case Gallery



## Velocity (Aug 28, 2005)

TPU now has a new section on the site:  The User Case Gallery, you can use this to upload pictures of your rig.  Another feature is you can rank peoples cases from 1-10 on what you feel the case deserves for origionality, modded parts, or even hardware.   All users feel free to upload your rig.   

Link-
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery


----------

